

Ask HN: Resources to learn Angular JS? - keva161

I've been learning Javascript for a while now and am quite impressed with what Angular JS can do.<p>So now that im ready to get my hands dirty, where should I start first?
======
mmq
Some links I found helpful while trying to make a sudoku game with angularjs
(<https://github.com/mouradmourafiq/angular_sudoku>):

[http://deansofer.com/posts/view/14/AngularJs-Tips-and-
Tricks...](http://deansofer.com/posts/view/14/AngularJs-Tips-and-Tricks-
UPDATED)

[http://www.yearofmoo.com/2012/10/more-angularjs-magic-to-
sup...](http://www.yearofmoo.com/2012/10/more-angularjs-magic-to-supercharge-
your-webapp.html)

<http://blog.petermolgaard.com/tag/angularjs/>

[http://onehungrymind.com/angularjs-sticky-notes-
pt-1-archite...](http://onehungrymind.com/angularjs-sticky-notes-
pt-1-architecture/)

[http://www.raymondcamden.com/index.cfm/2011/11/29/My-
first-A...](http://www.raymondcamden.com/index.cfm/2011/11/29/My-first-
AngularJS-application)

A google discussions about the difference between factory and service:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/angul...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!searchin/angular/service$20factory/angular/56sdORWEoqg/VxECXKbn3gsJ)

------
tharshan09
The main angularJS site has a good tutorial to get you started. This blog i
found helpful when getting started, specially the integration with yeoman:
<http://briantford.com/blog/angular-yeoman.html>. These are video tutorials
about angular.js: <http://egghead.io/>. The rest is up to you.

------
wasd
RailsCasts has a good pro episode.
<http://railscasts.com/episodes/405-angularjs>

